# Article: Like E-Books? Amazon Sells More of Them, For Less, Than Apple. For Now



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

Question for iBook users... what has been your experience with pricing thus far? Does this article paint an accurate picture?

http://mediamemo.allthingsd.com/20100619/like-e-books-amazon-sells-more-of-them-for-less-than-apple-for-now/


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I don't read many NY Times bestsellers. But I have been comparing prices and also formatting by sampling from both ibooks and kindle ever since ipad came out. Amazon does currently have more content. Almost every book I've wanted to buy has been priced the same if it's available on both devices. Most of the time the formatting has been better on ibooks than on kindle.


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

I haven't priced out any books in the ibook store yet. Since my iPad is the only Apple product I own, I prefer the versatility of Kindle books. I do pause when purchasing now to decide which device to send new books to initially.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I shouldn't post here, as I don't use iBooks.  Read on my Kindle and occasionally on my iPad at night when I can't use a light.

Betsy


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I use it strictly to compare prices, and thus far, they've basically been the same.  There's no advantage to me in buying from iBooks--I don't like either the two-up landscape view or the page turning graphic, plus of course, if I buy through Amazon, I can read on all my devices.  As lynninva said, mostly the real impact for me is that I have to think about which device to send to now.

Hubby buys from either, whomever actually has the book he wants...usually, that's Amazon.  He does prefer the iBooks app, so if a book is available in both at the same price, he'll buy from Apple.


----------



## kay_dee (May 24, 2009)

The books I've looked at have been more in the iBook store. I still prefer to read only Kindle so Amazon remains the best choice for me.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

The biggest factor in me staying mostly with Amazon so far ( other that their wider selection) was that there was no ibooks app for iphone and I read on my iphone a lot more than on my ipad still. But with the OS 4 update that will probably change.


----------

